# Is it bad to keep my Samsun 51' Plasma on Movie Mode?



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Bought it back around Jan. 1. Movie mode looks the best. Anything wrong with keeping on that all the time? 51' Samsung PN51E450A.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

No. Typically, the "movie" or "cinema" modes on HDTVs offer the image quality closest to accurate among the factory picture modes out of the box. It is wise to acquire and study a good system setup disc like Disney's 'World Of Wonder,' Spears and Munsil's 'HD Benchmark,' or Joe Kane Productions' 'Digital Video Essentials: HD Basics' to learn how all the other picture adjustments affect the image. They all offer tutorial narration and/or instructions for getting the most out of your TV, short of a professional calibration service.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan is giving you the best advice! :T


----------

